# First projector help needed



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

I am getting my basement finish. I am planning to setup a hometheater room

The room size is 16x26
I have to place the projector 12' from the screen because the duct is almost 2 feet in the center of the room.

The basement has two small windows which can be covered to make it dark

viewing habits
with dim lights

projector
please recommend (budget less than $1600)

Thanks
Arjun


----------



## mechman (Feb 8, 2007)

I moved your post to a new thread in order to keep things better organized. You should be able to get the help you need here. :T

Have you looked at the various calculators yet to help find one that will suit your needs? 

PJCentral's Calculator
Elite PJ Calculator

How big of a screen are you looking at using? Off the top of my head I'd recommend looking at Epson's Home Cinema 3020. You can get one for just under $1600. And you could get a 120" screen with it.


----------



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

Thanks you very much for the advice.


----------



## Yiannis1970 (Sep 2, 2012)

You could see also Optoma 300X.


----------



## JQueen (Jan 11, 2012)

Check out the Mitsubishi HC4000


----------



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

Thank you


----------



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

The max throw distance I have between the projector and the screen is 11' to 12'. The max viewing distance 20'-26'. The epson projector 3020 throw distance is 14', i looked at the other projectors which support 12' throw distance, but not sure which one to select.


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

nmangala said:


> I am getting my basement finish. I am planning to setup a hometheater room
> 
> The room size is 16x26
> I have to place the projector 12' from the screen because the duct is almost 2 feet in the center of the room.
> ...


for 1600, the Epson 8350 is well under that budget and pretty good in the specs department. It will also free up cash to spend on the speakers and receiver portion. If this is your first system, I would purchase the following:

Epson 8350 $1000
Pioneer Elite SC61 $800
Sony BDPS790 $149
Monster HDP 1250 $199
Speakers are up to you, just make sure all the speaker are the same (no "center style speaker") all channels are the same extact speaker will give the best uniform sound.
Subwoofer - make sure you place the sub in the place where you are going to sit, then walk around the room and where the sub sounds the best is where you place the sub.

good luck.


----------



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

The contractor is finishing the walls, as i mentioned earlier the room size is 16'x26. The air ducts (6' long and 18" height) are in the center of the room which divides the room into 10' on each side. I have to place the projector at a distance of 10' from the main wall(16')

Pls advice which projector i should buy.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> Pls advice which projector i should buy.


Use ProjectorCentral.com's Projection Calculator to determine which of the PJs on your short-list will deliver the screen size you want at a throw of ~10'. Then pick the best-rated one that fits your budget.


----------



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

I tried the projector calculator with the criteria
throw distance - 10'
Home Theater projector 
hdmi
16:9 
and the results i got are all heavy projector weight almost 90 lbs.


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

As my last reply to you, the Epson 8350 is probably the best bang for you buck. You said you are budgeting $1600, and in that price range the 8350 is around $1000 and it will out perform most projectors in the $1000-1600 range. I had the projector before the one I have now and it performed great. Granted the black level is not the best but you have to compromise at that price range. If you go with the 8350, the throw range for a 100" if 9.9 feet ceiling mounted. The projector is very light and most after market mounting kits can be modified to fit the projector. I used the mount from monoprice.com and that website shows you how to modify to fit the 8350.


----------



## 86eldel68-deactivated (Nov 30, 2010)

> I tried the projector calculator with the criteria
> throw distance - 10'
> Home Theater projector
> hdmi
> 16:9


Really? The PJ LensShift recommended - the Epson 8350 - will throw 100" from as close as 9'9".

A quick search of "Projectors By Feature"...
- HT projector
- $1,000-$1,500
- 1920 x 1080 (1080 HD)
- zoom lens
- 100" diagonal image

...delivered 8 results, all of which weigh less than 20lbs.:
- BenQ W1080ST
- Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350
- Optoma HD33
- Optoma HD25-LV
- Mitsubishi HC4000
- Acer H9500BD
- BenQ W1200
- Vivitek H1085

Add horizontal and vertical lens shift - for maximum placement flexibility - and you're down to two PJs:
- Epson PowerLite Home Cinema 8350
- Acer H9500BD

-- Edit --
I just re-ran the OP's search criteria and got 121 results, with some PJs weighing as little as 6lbs. And most (if not all) of the ones listed above were in that list of results.


----------



## nmangala (May 5, 2013)

Thanks Eljay.

I was looking for 122" screen. The room size is 16X26, the duct (18" height X 6' wide) in the center of the room so I am down to 10' throw distance. 
The height of the room is 8' and I am not sure if i can place the projector at other end 

May be I should settle with 100" screen


----------



## LensShift (May 17, 2013)

you can place the 8350 projector on the back wall up to 25 feet away from the 16 foot wall. The screen will be 122" and you will need to have the projector on a shelf approx 6.5 feet of the ground and use the projectors lens shift (very minor lens shift adjustment)


----------

